# Ceará-Mirim (RN) - Cidade dos verdes canaviais



## fhenriq (Aug 2, 2019)

*Ceará-Mirim - Rio Grande do Norte*










Aqui vai o meu primeiro thread!  Recentemente fui visitar uma das cidades da *Região Metropolitana de Natal* que ainda não conhecia: *Ceará-Mirim*. Conhecida como _"Cidade dos verdes canaviais"_, possui uma população de cerca de *73 mil* habitantes. 

A cidade se destaca pela rica história, cultura e tradição deixada pelos inúmeros engenhos que remontam os tempos de ouro da *cana-de-açúcar* no séc. XIX. (natalbrasil.tur.br)

Em uma próxima oportunidade pretendo fazer a rota dos engenhos que tem se tornado uma atração turística na região.

*Vista da Praça Barão de Ceará-Mirim*
PANO_20190717_104757 by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Igreja Matriz Nossa Senhora da Conceição*
IMG_20190717_102950_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

IMG_20190717_103148_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Largo Frei Damião*
IMG_20190717_104942_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Prefeitura*
IMG_20190717_100450_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

IMG_20190717_094908_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Mercado Público Municipal*
IMG_20190717_092041_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

IMG_20190717_092405_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*O tradicional caldo de cana* :cheers:
IMG_20190717_093741_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr
IMG_20190717_094004_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Feira de rua*
IMG_20190717_100921_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

IMG_20190717_101051_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Mercado do Produtor*
IMG_20190717_100816_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr
IMG_20190717_100837_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Biblioteca Pública Municipal*
IMG_20190717_095513_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr
IMG_20190717_095552_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Praça da Intendência*
IMG_20190717_101951_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr
IMG_20190717_102030_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Câmara Municipal de Ceara-Mirim*
IMG_20190717_102124_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Monumento Santa Cruz*
IMG_20190717_110501_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Colégio de Santa Águeda*
IMG_20190717_114130_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr
IMG_20190717_113240_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr
IMG_20190717_114425_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Balaustrada*
IMG_20190717_123509_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr
IMG_20190717_123425_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Trilhos Studio & Cozinha* - Um bistrô bacana próximo da estação de trem
IMG_20190717_115432_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Estação ferroviária*
Antiga estação que atualmente é um espaço cultural
IMG_20190717_123915_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr
IMG_20190717_123810_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr

*Finalizando o tour. Na espera do VLT Ceará-Mirim - Natal. *
IMG_20190717_125215_HDR by Flávio Henrique, no Flickr


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Carinha de interior bem pertinho de Natal. Boa. 

É ai que tem um estádio que volta e meia os times da capital jogam? Ou é em Goianinha?


----------



## fhenriq (Aug 2, 2019)

Ice Climber said:


> Carinha de interior bem pertinho de Natal. Boa.
> 
> É ai que tem um estádio que volta e meia os times da capital jogam? Ou é em Goianinha?


Sim, um clima muito diferente mesmo tão perto da capital. Acredito que seja o estádio "Barrettão" e em Goianinha tem o "Nazarenão".


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Isso! Por sinal o gol da inauguração foi do Athletico Paranaense. Olha a memória afetiva com Ceará-Mirim ai. 

hahhaa Abc!


----------



## Atchim (May 24, 2019)

Interessante a estação ferroviária, gostei.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Muito legal a cidade, tem cara de interior mesmo.

Uma coisa que acho muito diferente do NE com o Sul é que, principalmente no sertão, as cidades mais pobres são muito mais ajeitadas que as mais ricas, comerciais. Sempre vejo aqui no fórum que cidades muito pobres do semiárido são lindas e arrumadas, com casinhas coloridas, calçamento bem colocado e sem um lixo que seja no chão, enquanto as mais movimentadas e desenvolvidas (como por exemplo Arapiraca, honrosa exceção de Sobral e algumas outras) são muito bagunçadas, algumas até feias.

Aqui no Sul é diferente: as cidades pobres são muito feias, se vê a pobreza logo de cara, com ruas de chão batido, casas com telhas de zinco e tal.

Obrigado pelas fotos!


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Cidade de região metropolitana com cara de cidadezinha do Sertão, daquelas bem ajeitadinhas mesmo.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Tem um patrimônio histórico bem interessante 
Obrigado por nos mostrar Ceará-Mirim! :cheers:


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

No passado existiam estradas de ferro em quase todo o Brasil, como essa de Ceará Mirim.


----------



## brunoJP77 (Oct 28, 2016)

gostei do mural da Praça da Intendência com as pinturas dos engenhos.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Muito bonita a cidade. Parabéns pelo thread.


----------

